# Squirrel + Pressure Cooker = Delicious



## Oldcountryboy

Yesterday morning when I finished my school bus route I got to talking to some other drivers about eating squirrels. One made the comment he only like young squirrels as the older ones were too tough. I told how I pressure cooked the old ones and they come out tender and juicy. They looked at me at me like "Now that I don't believe". 

So when I got home I grabbed my .22 rifle and went out to the edge of my yard near a hickory nut tree and shot a old squirrel. Skinned it out, washed it up, and then in the afternoon before time to go back to school I pressure cooked it, then a quick panfry, and took it with me to school. I had the guys try it out and they couldn't believe they was eating such a delicious squirrel. They said they were defenitly going to buy a pressure cooker and start squirrel hunting more. 

How to:

Sprinkle Lawry's season all on cut up peices of squirre and place in pressure cooker. Add one cup of water. Place lid on and weight on. Turn heat on to medium. When the weight starts rocking back and forth start your timer and cook for 8 minutes. If weight gets to rocking to fast, reduce the heat. You just want a gentle rocking motion. 


After 8 minutes turn the heat off and let the pressure cooker cool while still on the stove. Do not remove the weight or open the lid till the cooker has cooled enough to let all the pressure off.

When the pressure has let off, remove the peices of squirrel and dip them into buttermilk and then roll them in flour that's been seasoned with more Lawry's seasoned salt and then do a quick pan fry to crisp up to a golden brown. Enjoy! 

Also, don't forget to make a pan of gravy out of the grease you fried the squirrel in.


----------



## txplowgirl

Oh, that sounds sssooooo delicious!. I grew up on squirrel at least once a week. Haven't had it in quite a while. May have to change that.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

> Also, don't forget to make a pan of gravy out of the grease you fried the squirrel in.


You ort to be ashamed to tempt folks like that,when their squirrel season is still two months off.:flame: :happy2:


----------



## MikeG49

EDDIE BUCK said:


> You ort to be ashamed to tempt folks like that,when their squirrel season is still two months off.:flame: :happy2:


2 months? Thats a bummer. Mine starts the day after tomorrow. When does your season end if it doesn't start for 2 more months?


----------



## gimpy

Squirrels are also now known to be potential carriers of prion diseases.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

MikeG49 said:


> 2 months? Thats a bummer. Mine starts the day after tomorrow. When does your season end if it doesn't start for 2 more months?


 Oct 15-Feb 28


----------



## JohnP

prion disease. Had to look it up. AKA Mad Squirrel(cow) disease. Rare. 

There's a squirrel hunting season?


----------



## Oldcountryboy

Yep, there's a squirrel hunting season and in our state (OK) it starts May 15th and runs thru Jan. 31st. But out limit isn't very liberal. We're only allowed 10 squirrels per day and only 20 in possession. I think some states don't have a limit.


----------



## jwal10

August 25th to late Nov, here. I like to wait until it gets cooler, rains and the Chanterell mushrooms pop up. I cook my squirrel just backwards of you, soak in buttermilk, dredge in flour, brown and then pressure cook, open, add mushrooms and butter, simmer until thickened and mushrooms are tender....James


----------

